# High dose flu vaccine



## nc_coder (Sep 21, 2010)

There is a new flu vaccine for 65 and older with a higher dose this year.  Does anyone know if this is billed under a different CPT than the regular?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 21, 2010)

90662


----------



## BRENDA28 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Lisa-
Have you recived payment for this cpt code yet?


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 22, 2010)

BRENDA28 said:


> Hi Lisa-
> Have you recived payment for this cpt code yet?



I'm not Lisa , but I do know that CMS has a hold on that CPT code, per the following:
Medicare Part B
Holding Claims Containing CPT 90662 

CMS is changing the status indicator for CPT code 90662 from "E" to "L" in the October 2010 Integrated Outpatient Code Editor (IOCE). This affects claims with dates of service on and after December 23, 2009, and before October 1, 2010. 

CMS is instructing contractors to hold claims submitted during this period and to release them for processing after the implementation of the October 2010 IOCE. There is no action for providers to take on claims containing CPT code 90662 that are held because the IOCE will be updated. If a provider is aware of claims that were processed in error before the claims hold began, the provider should request its contractor to adjust the claims.

Source: JSM/TDL 10389 dated August 16, 2010



Posted: 8/17/2010

So, if you are already administering the high dose shots, they should be held; if processed and denied you need to request your contractor adjust the claims.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BRENDA28 (Sep 22, 2010)

Very good. We have them but will wait on billing.
Thank You Very Much!


----------

